# Sheep grinding teeth for no reason???



## WillfulGal (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a two-year-old ewe who occasionally grinds her teeth for no discernable reason. Tempature is normal, she is eating normally, chewing her cud, no signs of bloat or discomfort, poop is normal, eyes and gums are pink. I have noticed this before during hoof-trimming sessions, but I attributed it to her being in a stressful situation. Today she was just hanging out with the other sheep and I caught her doing it again. I know teeth-grinding means pain but for the life of me I can't figure out what the problem is. Could it be a tooth problem? Flies are being a bit of a nuisance this week--maybe they're making her uncomfortable?

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Founder? What is their diet?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Waaay back, when I first started with sheep, this used to concern me too but not once did I find that it was associated with any problem or health issues. 

At this time I have a ewe that does it and a pet wether. Both are in excellent health and I've come to the conclusion that for some sheep it is habit forming. Mind you, the pet wether also does it to get attention - he stands outside the calf pen grinding his teeth and it's to let me know he wants in there to help them eat their meal

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Could be a sign of stress too. Some sheep, tend to be more fearful than others and this is one of the ways they deal with it.


----------



## WillfulGal (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies. They are on pasture only with only the smallest handful of whole corn per day for a treat, so I don't think diet is an issue. 

She is a pet and a bit spoiled. (She will paw at me when she is not getting enough attention to get me to scratch her) so maybe it's her way of getting attention.

Kath


----------

